# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions > [SOLVED] Best tablet'r to install ubuntu on.

## david98

Hi everyone am after buying a new tablet in a medium price range about £200. I also want to install ubuntu on it do any of you have any recommendations as to which sort would be good to install ubuntu on. And do any of you's have any experience in installing on a tablet and if so any problem's you may have come across if any. 

Any advice would be helpful.

And thank you in advance :Capital Razz:

----------


## DuckHook

Best to tread carefully here. I have not tried it myself, but understand that the best success has been with Nexus 7. Ubuntu has demoed their tablet version on this tablet. Other than that, my knowledge is limited. Would love to convert my Galaxy Tab over to Ubuntu as well but have not tried until it's ready for prime time.

----------


## DuckHook

I'm out of luck for now with my Galaxy Tab. However, if you are just starting your search for compatible HW, then here is the site for the developer download along with a list of compatible devices. These seem to be limited to the Nexus devices at this time. Note that this is a development release, although I have no doubt that once the final version is released, it will also work with Nexus.

----------


## cmcanulty

this is new and looks good, can boot android and any linux
http://www.pengpod.com/products/pengpod1040

----------


## sandyd

moved to mobile technology discussions

----------


## 3rdalbum

The original Nexus 7 (not the new one yet as far as I know) and the Nexus 10 are the only officially-supported tablets for Ubuntu. You might be able to find both of them on clearance actually as they're superceded / about to be superceded.

Pretty sure the new Nexus devices will be supported soon.

----------


## david98

Well i think am going to get a nexus off e-bay and experiment once i get it  will post to let you k ow how thing's are going.

More than likely i will need more advice. But where better to get advice than here everyone's very helpful  :Guitar:

----------

